# HD5450 vs. 8800GT (vs. 9600GT)



## Imperativ (30. August 2013)

Guten Tag,
ein Kollege bot mir an, dass ich seine alte Grafikkarte bekommen könnte, für Lau!
Der einzige Aufwand -> Zug von Essen nach Mönchengladbach.
Nun möchte ich euch fragen, ob es die Reise wert ist.
Mein neuer Bastel-PC lässt sich noch ein wenig Zeit und da ich
heute FFXIV: ARR gekauft habe und nur mit 10-15 FPS spiele, 
ist die ZoTac 8800GT eine Notlösung um die 30-Tage Gametime zufriedenstellend auszunutzen.


Meine Grafikkarte(n):

Eingebaut: HD5450 1GB DDR3 


(Obwohl verschiedene Internetquellen sagen, dass die GF9600GT besser ist, als meine HD5450 - ruckeln Spiele auf Low-Settings, die 
ich mit der HD5450 auf Medium-Settings spielen kann)

Welche der drei Karten ist die bessere?

ASUS HD5450 1 GB DDR3



GeForce 8800GT 512 MB DDR3



GeForce 9600GT 512 MB DDR3



Abschließend sei gesagt, dass die Mindestanforderung von FFXIV von der Grafikkarte her, eine der 8800-Serie ist.


----------



## svd (30. August 2013)

Die Reihenfolge sieht so aus:


GeForce 8800GT
GeForce 9600GT
HD5450

Einen spürbaren Leistungsschub wirst du schon bekommen, aber ob der FF14 spielbar macht? 
Wie hoch wären denn die Reisekosten für die ca. 120km (?) hin und retour?


----------



## Imperativ (30. August 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Kann mir aber schwer vorstellen dass die GeForce9600GT schneller sein soll, als meine HD5450.
Habe die damals bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 50€ gekauft, um meine HD5450 zu ersetzen.
Aber Spiele die auf der HD5450 "gut" liefen, erlitten FPS Einbrüche.
Z.B. Minecraft, von 30 FPS auf 18 FPS.
Battlefield 3 von 25 FPS auf 7 FPS
Bioshock 3 von 30 FPS auf 5 FPS


Ich möchte nicht unbedingt das Gleiche erleben.


CPU: AMD Athlon 64 7550 x2 2,5GHz
RAM: 3GB DDR2


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

Normalerweise müsste die 8800 GT auch ca doppelt so gut wie eine 5450 sein, denn: ich finde zwar keine Quellen, in denen die 5450 mit ner 8800 GT verglichen wird, aber die AMD 5770 ist ca doppelt so schnell wie eine AMD 5570 UND auch ca doppelt so schnell wie eine 8800 GT. Und die AMD 5570 ist wiederum doppelt so schnell wie eine 5450. Da die 5570 ja ca einer 8800 GT entspricht, müsste die 8800 GT also auch doppelt so schnell sein wie eine 5450.

Dieser Test bestätigt meine Rechnung auch ungefähr, zB bei Modern Warfare 2: Test Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar): Die ideale HTPC-Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11? - Radeon HD 5450 im Test - Benchmark Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (DirectX 9) da hat die AMD 5450 ca 16 FPS, die AMD 3870 (die ca 10% langsamer als eie 8800 GT ist) ca 29 FPS, also fast das Doppelte. 

Eine 9600 GT ist aber auch schon schneller als eine AMD 5450. Du kannst nicht die Leistung an irgendwelchen Verkaufspreisen bei ebay festmache   Die AMD 5450 ist lediglich vlt zwischen der 9400 und 9600 GT einzuordnen. ABER: bei modernen Spielen könnte Deine 5450 in DER Situation die schnellere Karte sein, weil die nämlich 1GB RAM hat und die 9600 GT ja nur 512MB, und die 512MB können da je nach Spiel schon zur Bremse werden. 

Definitiv ist die 8800 GT aber viel besser als die 9600 GT, denn die 9800 GT ist ja auch schon deutlich überlegen, und das ist nix anderes als eine umbenannte 8800 GT.


Kostet Dich die Fahrt denn was?


----------



## Imperativ (30. August 2013)

Auch dir ein Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ich bin mir nun noch unsicherer, zwecks Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn.
Meine Vorstellung: Low-Settings -> 1024x768 oder 1280x800 -> FPS 20-30

Aktuell: Low-Settings -> 1024x768 -> FPS 5-15

Nochmal etwas zu den Herstellern der Grafikkarten:

*HD5450  -> ASUS
9600GT -> Sparkle
8800GT -> ZoTac
*

Ich glaube die Leistungen schwanken von Hersteller zu Hersteller, das habe ich im Gefühl wegen der 9600GT - die kommt mir viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel langsamer vor, als sie beschrieben wird.


Die Fahrt würde mich zwei Zusatztickets kosten (5,00).


----------



## svd (30. August 2013)

Hmm, für 5€ und ein bisschen Zug fahren geht das sogar, zumal du die 8800GT bis zum Systemwechsel drin behältst.

(Das die 9600GT derartige Frameeinbrüche hatte, ist aber abnormal. Das klingt eher nach Treiberkonflikten.)


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

Imperativ schrieb:


> Auch dir ein Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Ich bin mir nun noch unsicherer, zwecks Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn.
> Meine Vorstellung: Low-Settings -> 1024x768 oder 1280x800 -> FPS 20-30
> 
> ...


 Zwischen den Herstellern gibt es an sich keine Unterschiede, da ist wohl eher was nicht mehr okay mit der 9600 GT ^^  oder den Treibern

und sind es 5€ oder 2x5€ ? In letzterem: kann er sie Dir nicht per Päckchen schicken? Kostet keine 5€.


----------



## Imperativ (30. August 2013)

So, er hat mir die Grafikkarte gebracht, nachdem ich ihm sagte er kann das Spritgeld von mir kriegen -
die Grafikkarte ist nun verbaut und der Windows-Leistungsindex sagt mir nun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anstatt Aero 4,9 und 5,9 


War mein Fehler mit der 9600GT, dass ich keine extra Stromzufuhr eingeklingt habe (6-polig)?


----------



## svd (31. August 2013)

Wenn ein 6-pin Anschluss auf der Platine sitzt, dann ja. 

Nun, der Windows-Leistungsindex sagt iA recht wenig aus. 
Wichtiger ist ja, wie FF14 nun läuft? Ist es in deiner Wunschauflösung erträglich spielbar geworden?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2013)

Imperativ schrieb:


> So, er hat mir die Grafikkarte gebracht, nachdem ich ihm sagte er kann das Spritgeld von mir kriegen -
> die Grafikkarte ist nun verbaut und der Windows-Leistungsindex sagt mir nun:
> 
> 
> ...


 Den Anschluss hat die Karte nicht aus Jux und Dollerei, die läuft ohne den Zusatzstrom natürlich nicht mit voller Power... 

und der Windows-Index ist fürn Arsch, der ist nur ein GANZ grober Anhaltspunkt, wenn man echt Null Ahnung von Hardware hat. Die Karte ist aber nicht zB 20% schneller, wenn sie 20% mehr Punkte, also 6 statt 5 Punkte "bekommt" als die alte Karte.


----------

